# New York Bowhunters Inc



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

:behindsof


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that "Crossguns" should be allowed for disabled people only....expand the use of them for people that have a disability and want to hunt with them...the current law requires someone to be almost completely disabled and in a wheelchair (I believe).....they should not be allowed for everyone!:thumbs_do


----------



## 11pt154 (Dec 3, 2005)

What I don't understand is why people are against croosbows. If you don't want to use one then don't. Don't make it for everyone not to use one. Will I ? Not today but something may happen that I may have to use one,then I will. My neighbor would love to use one but can't. So he doesn't hunt with a bow. Money lost to the state. We are looking for ways to increase the monies coming into the state for DEC , why not let people use x-bows.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

McHouck said:


> I think that "Crossguns" should be allowed for disabled people only....expand the use of them for people that have a disability and want to hunt with them...the current law requires someone to be almost completely disabled and in a wheelchair (I believe).....they should not be allowed for everyone!:thumbs_do



traditional bowhunters said compound bows should not be allowed either.This IS gonna happen no matter what.Bowhunters must voice there opinion for it to be a separate season if they are agains it being in archery season.On a up note there are no numbers that say Xbow hunter infact make a diffeance in the field that i know of


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Let them use them during muzzle loader season only.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bring them on!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Right now, you have to be so disabled that you cannot only detonate a crossbow by breath......

I bought a Strykeforce off a member here. I'm going to use it as a *back-up* to a compound. I'm glad I will have the option to use it but I refuse to use it as a crutch for loss of my mobility.

Anyway, if I was on two feet, crossbows wouldn't bother me either....


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

See: Same thread regarding Pennsylvania crossbows.
There a several comments in those threads that might be of interest, especially the ones about crossbow hunting not effecting the herd (Ohio has had crossbows for years and we still have great hunting).


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. A new toy to buy and play with.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't understand why people get upset over the use of crossbows. Hunters can use rifles that can down an animal from hundreds of yards away and it's an accepted form of hunting, crossbows are no easier to use and don't have that range. Here in Virginia, crossbows were made legal to the general public several years ago and are permitted during archery season, it hasn't affected my hunting at all.


----------

